# Final Fire Sprinkler Inspection



## Bootleg (Jun 24, 2010)

Existing old hospital partially sprinkled with new MRI within existing footprint.

Fire Sprinkler System Commercial  1,530 SQFT

Area of application:                          Entire room

Coverage per sprinkler:                    120 SQ.FT.

Number of sprinklers calculated:       7 sprinklers

Total sprinkler water flow required:  179.2GPM

My question is as an inspector what to look for at the final fire sprinkler inspection?


----------



## TimNY (Jun 24, 2010)

I won't approve the work unless I have a set of plans to review.  Once the plans are approved, the inspection would consist of the installation matching the approved plans.  Sprinklers match those specified in the approved plans (manufacturer, model, temp, qr if spec'd).  Make sure the proper spare sprinklers are on hand. Make sure the piping is as specified; make sure they tapped in where they specified.

I would also review the records of inspection/testing/maintenance per NFPA 25.  If the record keeping isn't adequate, I would not approve it until such time as they are in compliance with 25.  Can't extend a system that is in violation.

EDIT: Also make sure the ceiling is complete.  Ceiling tiles must be installed for the sprinklers to work properly.


----------



## cheyer (Jun 24, 2010)

ditto on what Tim said...

Also, keep in mind that there are special heads that are used in MRI rooms (non-magnetic, etc). Viking makes one.

also, make sure all the escutcheons or cover plates are installed


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2010)

are you talking about roughly 10 heads or so??

make sure they are spaced correctly

we like to do a hanger inspection, normaly before ceiling is in place.

sometimes a hydro

hopefuly they did a flow test, or look at the riser gage to see how much main pressure there is, and maybe do a main drain test to see how far it drops.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 24, 2010)

What seismic zone? May need to look at more than just hangers


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 24, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> What seismic zone? May need to look at more than just hangers


The seismic zone is D1.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jun 24, 2010)

Make sure all piping, hangers and heads are non-magnetic.

And felt lined hangers.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 25, 2010)

Fastners into concrete have to be expansion type anchors not shot driven, C-type clamps have to have restraining straps, branch lines need restraint.

NFPA 13 2002 edition Section 9.3 does not meet all of the seismic design requirements of the 2006 IBC you should be looking at ASCE 7-05

If it is an Occupancy Catagory Type IV structure (most hosptals are) then the proper importance factor needs to be included in the design of the hangers and restraints


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 25, 2010)

Couple of articles discussing sprinkler seismic issues:



> Once the TIA was issued by the Standards Council, the combination of the requirements of the 2002 edition of NFPA 13 and TIA 02-1 were incorporated into the NEHRP Recommendations and later into the requirements of the 2005 edition of ASCE 7. These new requirements permit the 2002 edition of NFPA 13 to be used along with the changes from the TIA to ensure that the requirements of NFPA 13 are acceptable through Seismic Design Category C, and further analysis is only needed for Seismic Design Categories higher than C. (PM Engineer}





> Until the updated 2007 edition of NFPA 13 is adopted by the building code, the Seismology Committee position isthat design loads should be computed per ASCE 7-05 section 13.6.8, including section 13.6.8.2 for Seismic Design
> 
> Category C and 13.8.6.3 for Seismic Design Category D, E, or F. Specifically, the design load procedure in the 2002
> 
> edition of NFPA 13, which is based on half the weight of the water-filled pipe, is not appropriate. (SEAOC Blue Book)


----------

